# Trevahhhh-Built motor setup



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

well, it is getting time to document the new motor progress..... so here is some pics and such of it. added a complete pic for interest

















AEB block .040 bored block and polished crank - Trevahhhh
AWP head - Trevahhhh (fully worked as you will see)
Scat rods
Wiseco 82mm pistons - 1.BillyT
Supertech valve springs and Ti retainers - 1.BillyT
Cat 3652 cams - Bob Q
AGN valve cover - Issam
BF Snake manifold - slappynuts (Chuck B) ((banned on here)) (((BoostFactory)))
ARP Mainstud kit
GT3582R with anti-surge and V-band - Paul (killa)
1000cc Delphi injectors - Racetronix
Autronic SM4 - Kevin "Lugnuts" Black

i know most of you will say "WTF? small port head??", just relax and read. i wanted to run the car this season, and also wanted to build a new motor. this is the only way i could get both done. the AWP head with all its work WILL flow more than the AEB head stock. and for the 2009 season, the AEB head is going to be worked over, and a solid lifter setup will go into it, with a displacement of 2.1L or more.. 
Kevin is setting me up on the SM4, and i have (finally) a semi-local tuner now (YAY).
on to the pics.... most are from Trevahhhh, posted throughout my build post in the MK1 forum.


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevahhhh* »_ everyone loves parts pics so here is whats goin in the motor . I dropped the pistons off at the machine shop today and should be getting the block back the middle of next week . I need to get my air compressor over to the garage I'm building this bad boy at so I can start taking absurd amounts of aluminum out of it .
upper end gasket kit








ARP2000 bolts on the scats . and teflon coated skirts








wrist pin seep hole
















piston spec sheet . 82mm 9.25:1 compression








you can see the seepholes for the oil control rings here .. which also help oil the wrist pin 


















and to get a idea of the type of person that is building it . I'm not soo sure if you made the right decision



















_Quote, originally posted by *Trevahhhh* »_ anywho picked up the block from the machine shop and dropped off the crank to get polished . block was bored .040 over.. honed.. ... oil galleries pressure tested ... new freeze plugs pressed in .... hot tanked
I took her home and spent about 3 hours cleaning the block .. taping it off and painting it . also cleaned up the garage so its dirtless .

check out those cross hatches








hot tanks are nice .. scrubbing blocks suck








and painted .. hope you like pink










_Quote, originally posted by *Trevahhhh* »_it was nice to finally meet up with ya and BS face to face . I was browsing summits site and stumbled upon this . and ordered it











_Quote, originally posted by *Trevahhhh* »_I have the bottom end built as of tonight and about a 1/4 of the headwork done . About 25 hours has been put into here over the last 3 days . I'm leaving tuesday for Portland so if all goes to plan I Should have the motor complete tomorrow night . hopefully . so 
onto pics 








gettin there on the left port








port work is only about a 1/4 of the way there .. gives you a idea of the amount of aluminum coming out of it









oil squirters in









polished crank

















and pistons in
















I was gonna do the pink block but no parts stores around here sell pink engine paint ... and I simply dont have the time to mix the white and red and wait for it to dry




_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_ i got some progress pix of the manifold just a bit ago.... Chuck (slappynuts) from BoostFactory is putting it together for me








thanks to Paul (killa) and Issam (wizard-of-od) for hookin it up.


























_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
you see that i got the AGN (Euro ) valve cover... ((Thanks, Issam)) the fastest 1.8T MK4 runs one (EdsGti), so must I (i joke) it just cleans it up a bit in a busy compartment. 




























_Quote, originally posted by *Trevahhhh* »_I found the pics of the intake side before I took off . here ya go. the exhaust side should be a breeze . I noticed in some of the pics where some of the machinist die has rubbed off due to a cartridge roll coming apart . It makes the ports look uneven in shape but its perfectly symmetrical . the roof has been raised a tonnn to say the least . and well it has obviously gone a ton wider.


























_Modified by speeding-g60 at 6:56 PM 12-24-2007_


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 11:16 AM 2-18-2008_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

another little change is upping the injectors to 1000cc Delphi low impedance from Racetronix. this way it will have plenty of flow, and less push on the pump. Aeromotive A-1000 and 13109 FPR.


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 6:57 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Looking really good Aaron! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Why did you have Trevor drill a seep hole for the wrist pin?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

dunno if they come that way or not. i had them sent to him, not me first. he went to school for this type of thing, he and you know more about it than i do. 
i know almost nothing about building a motor.... i may take the now motor apart when the new one is in, for some understanding of it all...








and in browsing Scat website, there are lots of rods pictured that already have the seep hole pre-drilled in them.... i think they came that way?










_Modified by speeding-g60 at 10:19 AM 11-25-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

about time you put his into the 1.8t forum...
looking as good as it always has










_Modified by crazyass713 at 1:36 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*

wow almost a duplicate build to mine. Your GT3582R, that a .63 or .82?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_dunno if they come that way or not.

They did,I thought yours did not and he had to pull out the black & decker.
Caryy on!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_wow almost a duplicate build to mine. Your GT3582R, that a .63 or .82?

has not been decided yet, but leaning HARD to the .82.... its for drag only, no street use, so its a WOT setup really. i have been collecting parts for this build for the last 8 months, while i ran out the original motor for this year. in the end, i will have 2 fully built motors for the car. one solid lifter and one hydro, both over 550WHP.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*

ahh thought you'd collected all those parts already. I've been sitting on just about every part you've listed since Nov 05....still trying to get the time to put it all together.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Boostin20v)*

turbo is the final part to get. and i just took 2 weeks for vacation, Disney and such, so that put it back another week or two







but it is all ok, its not like i NEED the turbo until its time, and it aint time yet.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*

wow! he did a great job on tha head! 
that sure is a busy engine bay! looks good! can't wait to see what this badboy does. 
btw, get the .82. trust me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_wow! he did a great job on tha head! 
that sure is a busy engine bay! looks good! can't wait to see what this badboy does. 
btw, get the .82. trust me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, its busy but its small, its in a MK1 rabbit GTI.... i just got done doing a brake booster delete, that made some room. i am in the process of changing stuff around as well. i am shooting for around 550-575WHP and mid 10 second 1/4's.... car its in only weighs ~1800 pounds.








this year it got 12.08 @ 118 on a 57 trim with 310 WHP, all stock interrnal motor.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*

those ports are huge?


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

So just out of curiosity, why all this work and staying with the AWP head. I'm still sort of new to the 1.8 but I thought I recalled reading the AEB flowed alot better. Wouldn't a ported AEB flow better than a ported AWP? Or am I completely off base here?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Navydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Navydub* »_So just out of curiosity, why all this work and staying with the AWP head. I'm still sort of new to the 1.8 but I thought I recalled reading the AEB flowed alot better. Wouldn't a ported AEB flow better than a ported AWP? Or am I completely off base here?

READ FIRST POST ON THREAD PLEASE. but since you spent the time to ask:

_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
i know most of you will say "WTF? small port head??", just relax and read. i wanted to run the car this season, and also wanted to build a new motor. this is the only way i could get both done. the AWP head with all its work WILL flow more than the AEB head stock. and for the 2009 season, the AEB head is going to be worked over, and a solid lifter setup will go into it. 


to have the motor built and ready for 2008, and still run on the motor in the car now for 2007. this is the way i did it. i had to get used to the car, and no way to do it than in stages. cant just jump into a ~575WHP car and run, having just built the car and never really drag raced before. or even driven the car down the track for that matter. the car was going thru the chassis prep, it was all built in the last 16 months or so.
so in recap, i will have *TWO FULLY BUILT AEB MOTORS* for this car when all is said and done. why two one might ask? why not? '08 is wild hyrdo cams, semi-wild motor build (this one). for 2009 race season, the AEB in it now will be built way beyond this one the post is about, with even wilder solid lifter/cam setup. its all about stages. gotta learn to tread water before you can swim, right?
i hope that answers your question about why small port head. and if you are interested in the complete build up of the car, it is located in my sig. check it out, its been a long road... but a fun one for sure.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Big Bad Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Bad Wolf* »_those ports are huge?









that is actually an AWP head, small port, with a "bit" of work done to it. it WILL flow more than a stock AEB....
and funny enough, Trever is on his way to my house right now, be here in about 5 minutes.... gonna check out the car n schit while he is out this way....


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
that is actually an AWP head, small port, with a "bit" of work done to it. it WILL flow more than a stock AEB....
and funny enough, Trever is on his way to my house right now, be here in about 5 minutes.... gonna check out the car n schit while he is out this way....










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Navydub)*

this car should see 9's with that turbo and motor setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck car is going to be a monster... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's up to killa and issam too


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:28 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
READ FIRST POST ON THREAD PLEASE. but since you spent the time to ask:

to have the motor built and ready for 2008, and still run on the motor in the car now for 2007. this is the way i did it. i had to get used to the car, and no way to do it than in stages. cant just jump into a ~575WHP car and run, having just built the car and never really drag raced before. or even driven the car down the track for that matter. the car was going thru the chassis prep, it was all built in the last 16 months or so.
so in recap, i will have *TWO FULLY BUILT AEB MOTORS* for this car when all is said and done. why two one might ask? why not? '08 is wild hyrdo cams, semi-wild motor build (this one). for 2009 race season, the AEB in it now will be built way beyond this one the post is about, with even wilder solid lifter/cam setup. its all about stages. gotta learn to tread water before you can swim, right?
i hope that answers your question about why small port head. and if you are interested in the complete build up of the car, it is located in my sig. check it out, its been a long road... but a fun one for sure.









Sorry I must've missed that on my read through the post. Thanks for answering the question though


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Navydub)*

that pnk vht is the shizz.. i ran that on my mk2 a few years back..


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (ERROL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERROL* »_that pnk vht is the shizz.. 

yeah, the wifey is not too keen on it, but it wont be THAT visible... oh well. all the more embarrassing to be beaten by a 4 cylinder vw rabbit with a PINK motor


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
all the more embarrassing to be beaten by a 4 cylinder vw rabbit with a PINK motor









exaaactly.. see. you get it.. why couldn't my friends..haha
g/l with the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (18T_BT)*

i guess i wont mention then that the "now" motor will be turned into a 2.1L 20v in the spring then.... Trevahhhh is all geared up now, to build the next one for me. and it will probably be pink as well. dont matter to me none....


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Stroked1.8t)*

would there be a difference in a ported small port vs. a ported big port since they are both ported anyway?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_would there be a difference in a ported small port vs. a ported big port since they are both ported anyway?

dunno, thats why i offered it up to have it flowed in the AEB head flow thread... purely for informational purposes....


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
dunno, thats why i offered it up to have it flowed in the AEB head flow thread... purely for informational purposes....









and that would definitely be good information as well
thank you


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_would there be a difference in a ported small port vs. a ported big port since they are both ported anyway?


it all depends on how far each one is taken . if you just do a light cleanup on both the aeb is going to flow more . But there is more than enough metal in a small port head to get it to outflow a stock aeb . Its just a matter of time . Its extremely time consuming getting all the aluminum out of a small port head to bigger than aeb specs


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Trevahhhh)*

watchin this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (vdubspeed)*

Trevahhhh glad to see you haven't left the game http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Def. watching this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_i guess i wont mention then that the "now" motor will be turned into a 2.1L 20v in the spring then.... Trevahhhh is all geared up now, to build the next one for me. and it will probably be pink as well. dont matter to me none....









something is wrong in your head


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (mk1g60gti)*

looking good.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*

Are you building for a class or for fun on TnT nights?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Are you building for a class or for fun on TnT nights?

T-N-T Warrior here... no class i could fit in. just a fun way to waste money....








i have a few drag race buddies, they are all sbc guys.
i am going to try and hit a few of the Import drag days this coming year, i am registered in SC/Pro class... due to the 12 sec timeslips.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*

Sounds good!!! Good luck with it mister...
I want to get as close to SFWD as possible.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (hypothetical)*

just re-reading class regs, quick 16 i think is the only thing i can fit into.... fuel cell, rear skinnies, all the stuff i have done kills one class or another, and further makes it no more fun... for me at least.
good luck on the goals, SFWD could use a vw or three... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_Trevahhhh glad to see you haven't left the game http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Def. watching this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What game?He just needed an excuse to find a surf board....


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (INA)*

one baller build, brutha. pnw ftw.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (inivid)*

now another change of pace... looking into a Solid lifter setup now, instead of just cams....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

do you ever stop?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_do you ever stop?









He never does... Nothing is ever dun from what I can tell. LOL








Solid sound great good luck with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_He never does... Nothing is ever dun from what I can tell. LOL


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_He never does... Nothing is ever dun from what I can tell. LOL










That is the way he has been ever since I have known him. It's not just that way on the cars either.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_
That is the way he has been ever since I have known him. It's not just that way on the cars either.









fish tank(s), the shed, the deck, the garage..... yeah i know, lots of projects...


----------



## SpankyMcgee (Aug 22, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
fish tank(s), the shed, the deck, the garage, Spanky's mount







..... yeah i know, lots of projects...

Just kidding! I really think you are going to get close to 9's if not high 9's this year. You got low 11's last year with less motor and less experience.
It will happen, oh yes, it will happen.


_Modified by SpankyMcgee at 9:08 AM 12-9-2007_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (SpankyMcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpankyMcgee* »_I really think you are going to get close to 9's if not high 9's this year. You got *SUPER LOW 12's * last year with less motor and less experience.
It will happen, oh yes, it will happen.

fixed
upper 10's is the goal, ~10.7 or so.... and less than 135mph, too.... if faster than that, the car (and i) have to go to a whole new level....


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

got the turbo, GT3582R .82A/R with drilled Anti-surge and V-band out coming from the wife for http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








also got the Cat 3652 cams and lifters coming from Bob Q.
got the material to fab up front traction bars...
ordering the 1000cc injectors here in a few minutes. (EDIT: ORDERED)
and the STG 2 methanol controller for the Snow kit is on its way as well...
looking into the Berg cup style kit for the front end, too. i know thats not motor related, but i dont have a pic to post but that....

























_Modified by speeding-g60 at 7:18 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

that is one wonderful wifey. That body looks pretty clean to me also


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_that is one wonderful wifey. That body looks pretty clean to me also

yeah she is good to me... its my money, but its the thought that counts







i told her she might as well take advantage of it, as i was gonna buy it anyways


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
yeah she is good to me... its my money, but its the thought that counts







i told her she might as well take advantage of it, as i was gonna buy it anyways









Thats the attitude!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
yeah she is good to me... its my money, but its the thought that counts







i told her she might as well take advantage of it, as i was gonna buy it anyways









take any victory that you can get!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

yeah, i just wont be able to post any pix of turbo, injectors, WG, etc til x-mas.... but we've all seen em, just not mine








EDIT: I LIED and cant wait


















































_Modified by speeding-g60 at 6:16 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

You wont see 12's with that turbo....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_You wont see 12's with that turbo....










im with issam


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
yeah she is good to me... its my money, but its the thought that counts







i told her she might as well take advantage of it, as i was gonna buy it anyways









how in the hell do you get away with that? i make more in 1 pay than my wife makes in 2 months. and it's still "our" money.














hahaha.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It's only "Our" money if she knows about it. My girl wouldn't have the first clue about what a turbo costs compared to a battery, and I like it that way.








Honestly, Aaron... If I where you, I'd make the switch to 034EFI or Autronic now. You are gonna have way too much money in this thing to trust it to Haltech with no real support. If I lived where you do it would be 034, but both systems have much better support structures here in the US than Haltech. just an opinion...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

i have direct deposit, and thanks to online banking, she knows what my net pay is before me.








i like the idea of switching to 034, but i will say with the other side of my mouth, he is having billyt tune it. he knows haltech very well. if the install isn't a hack job (and again, i couldn't see billy doing that) it ~should be issue free. most ems today will have error codes if a sensor craps out, onboard data logging, etc.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That's true. I understand and agree that Billy will be on the case so he should be go to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was just thinking about the support factor. NOT MUCH from Haltech as far as I can tell.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it is our money.... although i am the only one that works. i do it waaaayyyyy old skool: man makes money, woman cooks/cleans/rears child.
it only helps that i have a really good job. the direct deposit is into MY account, then some is transferred to our account for bills and such.


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_It's only "Our" money if she knows about it.


she knows, but just doesnt care as long as she can spend whatever she wants









_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Honestly, Aaron... If I where you, I'd make the switch to 034EFI or Autronic now.


yeah, i am leaning towards this daily. 034 Stg IIC i have been reading up on. there is basically no Haltech support, and the only reason i am stayin is because Billy is gonna help me out.
but there is a schit load of maps available with the 034, and i can pick one of Mike Hoods maps and then tune accordingly, i think.
if only I knew a little more about this stuff.....
hell, i will just go buy it next week then. you guys happy now?








after all, this week i got Cams (3652) and lifters from Bob, the GT3582R from Paul, and the 1000cc injectors from Racetronix... i need to wait a week or so, dontcha think?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i like the idea of switching to 034, but i will say with the other side of my mouth, he is having billyt tune it. he knows haltech very well. if the install isn't a hack job (and again, i couldn't see billy doing that) it ~should be issue free. 

yeah, Billy is gonna tune it, but its already installed. no hacking here, as i have 20 years of car audio behind me.....

so yeah, hopefully all goes well. we will see what Santa brings me..... he just may be visiting Javad or Issam







but you know if i go, i go all the way....


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

I don't know what features the 034 has but I know that the Autronic SM4 is bad ass. Traction control and EASY tuning. Their autotune function is amazing. Type in what a/f you want at what load level, plug in a wideband O2 controller, strap it to the dyno and let the ECU make its own map.
Lugnuts is the man on here to talk to about Autronic.


----------



## $r.Frog (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (vfarren)*

nice JOB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck.dude


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

I didn't know Billy did house calls, specially in other states.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
but there is a schit load of maps available with the 034, and i can pick one of Mike Hoods maps and then tune accordingly, i think.

Not to mention there is the motorgeek forums where IF you dont find me you can ask any of the regulars there after you post a screen shot and they will help you out with your tune.Honestly it makes me feel good when I see novices come out and make 450whp....Now if I feel good imagine how YOU will feel.
When it comes to SEM tuning I try my best to make sure 034EFI is on top....if we cant beat the others with features (which I am sure the IIc can) then we will beat them with support.Yes Autronic has a good following here but when it comes to support it does not touch 034EFI....sorry.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

have 034 add some damn inputs, boost by gear and maps for each gear. support doesn't make features magicly appear.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_have 034 add some damn inputs, boost by gear and maps for each gear. support doesn't make features magicly appear.

Which version do you run?And boost by gear requires some sort of trigger on the selector.How is the ecu going to know which gear you are in to control the boost controller solenoid?It does not happen magically...even with other ECU's out there.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Which version do you run?And boost by gear requires some sort of trigger on the selector.How is the ecu going to know which gear you are in to control the boost controller solenoid?It does not happen magically...even with other ECU's out there.









The motec dash you have in the Audi VRT knows which gear the car is in, why can't this be applied to 034?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

trigger on the selector, and where would I input this into the inputless 034


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_
The motec dash you have in the Audi VRT knows which gear the car is in, why can't this be applied to 034?

thats the Aim Dash MXL Pro 

The reason it can't be applied to 034EFI (even though the VR6 runs 034EFI Stage IIc) is because currently the 034 systems dont have EXTRA hall or rpm inputs for the wheelspeed.The AIM dash does...thats how Christian was able to tell what gear he was in.The future firmware update that 034 is working on DOES have the hall/rpm input and this will be available to all 034EFI "C" users.Basically you will use the empty PIN 22-B (Trigger B) accompanied with a Hall sensor on whatever axle you want (front or rear) and then go from there mapping against a GPO controlling a solenoid.
Right now if you want to get psi/gear done you will need to rig up a trigger of some form on the selector and go from there.
One thing you can do though is say you have a TiAL 38mm gate and it has a 10psi spring and you want 10psi in 1st gear...what you can do is have a switch hooked up that is triggered when 1st gear is selected (alot simpler than a trigger for all 6 gears) and this will disconnect the boost control valve.Once 2nd gear is selected then normal operations of the solenoid will occur.


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*









You better clean up all those bends on the fuel line. Your pretty much killing all your flow with the 180 on the feed side. The bends in the an fittings really decreases flow. Keeping everything straight from fuel pump to rail is optimal....after the pump to the regulator it doesnt really matter. Just my $.02 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*

that is hardly boost by gear and where is map/timing by gear?
034 is more suited for the drag strip, not daily driving.


----------



## bt_gti_kid (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*

Who TEFLON coated your pistons? what coating is that? 958-203? im curious as to what you had put on.


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Stroked1.8t)*

I run 034 on my car...and it definitely gets aggravating that you pay all that money...and other systems like "cough" megasquirt "cough" are years ahead with features that the guys at 034 are just coming up with. Like gear dependent boost control...and dare I say knock sensing. 
And although that the support is really good for 034 (and I really like the guys at 034)....they're still using a 2-d ignition map. It stinks trying to tune a car perfectly for DD with only a 2d ignition map, you end up relying on the fuel map too much. 

_Quote, originally posted by *bt_gti_kid* »_Who TEFLON coated your pistons? what coating is that? 958-203? im curious as to what you had put on.

And those are probably JE's...they give you an option to coat the skirts ~$100 and the tops ~$120 when you order custom pistons or regular pistons..



_Modified by bongoRA3 at 1:33 AM 12-14-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
034 is more suited for the drag strip, not daily driving.









Sorry if 034 does not have an expresso making feature and lets not start on the MS&S debate....enough topics allready dealing with that and the Architect (who created the 034efi ecu) allready gave a damn good explanation.
p.s. Go see the featured users section on the 034 website,they have ENOUGH daily drivers in there.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Sorry if 034 does not have an expresso making feature.........p.s. Go see the featured users section on the 034 website,they have ENOUGH daily drivers in there.









I don't drink coffee.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

Instead of gear dependent boost, how about throttle dependent boost? We have a type r here with aem ems and under 80% throttle 12psi, over 19. Pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_034 is more suited for the drag strip, not daily driving.

Hmmmm....


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
Hmmmm....









sorry I ever bought 034


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_sorry I ever bought 034

Everyone is entitled to there opinion....but I dont see what you have to be sorry about considering Andre did your tuning and installation.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*

Not to bust ball but a tps boost would also be easier to set up, no trigger or etc... Or am I just sem ignorant?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_that is hardly boost by gear and where is map/timing by gear?
034 is more suited for the drag strip, not daily driving.


Not to be an ass. But did you read the brochure or more importantly, did you understand the trade offs you were making by buying one system over the other? Your posts all seem to be a form of buyers remorse that honestly doesn't explain much. Did you learn about timing/fueling by gear after you purchased your system and where upset that you thought it should have been there already, or someone told it would be.
What system should you have purchased?
BTW I am on microtech, about the most simple system out there, and I can daily drive all day long... 1d fuel and 1d timing...FTW


_Modified by hypothetical at 3:06 AM 12-14-2007_


----------



## bt_gti_kid (Sep 20, 2004)

Who TEFLON coated your pistons?? polease? And what kinda coating?...?


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
When it comes to SEM tuning I try my best to make sure 034EFI is on top....if we cant beat the others with features (which I am sure the IIc can) then we will beat them with support.Yes Autronic has a good following here but when it comes to support it does not touch 034EFI....sorry.









Make a quick call to Kevin, and all your Autronic support needs will be catered to. I've seen Kevin spend over an hour on the phone with Autronic users that didn't even buy the ECU through him. Dont know how that equates to bad customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_
Make a quick call to Kevin, and all your Autronic support needs will be catered to. I've seen Kevin spend over an hour on the phone with Autronic users that didn't even buy the ECU through him. Dont know how that equates to bad customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'll play devils advocate here. HAHA. 
i will vouch that kevin offers badass service. i phoned him at 9:00pm on thanksgiving evening, totally slipped my mind on what day it was. i tried rushing him off the phone after he answered my question, and he wasn't having it. he kept me on the phone for about 10mins bs'ing about other stuff too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Everyone is entitled to there opinion....but I dont see what you have to be sorry about considering Andre did your tuning and installation.









He is in NJ and I'm in TX. So no, he didn't install anything on my car. He taught me how to tune and how setting affect the car.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_What system should you have purchased?

M400


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Stroked1.8t)*

in the end wouldnt it just come down to how comfotrable YOU feel tuning XXXX system, or how comfortable whomever's going to be tuning it for you...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
M400

Wow....even I would love a Motec M400 BUT your comparing a $3000US ecu to a $1100US ecu







.
How do you plan on hooking up hall sensors onto your MKII if it does not even have ABS trigger wheels?








Be realistic,the 034 in your car has kept it running for a good while now....if that spells regret then rip it out and transplant the ME-7 back in there.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*

Issam...let him keep talking crap, that's all he seems to know how to do, I mean his UN is obvious, it's called stroke andre for everything...talk smack on 034 for nothing!


_Modified by 18T_BT at 5:25 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (18T_BT)*

thanks guys... way to douche my thread.... now i have a schitty thread








LOL....
its ok though, i would like to hear each and everyones opinion on what I should get if i get a new SEM. and reasons why. i like to hear actual user feedback if possible. remember, am building a DRAG ONLY CAR HERE!
thnks


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Wow....even I would love a Motec M400 BUT your comparing a $3000US ecu to a $1100US ecu







.
How do you plan on hooking up hall sensors onto your MKII if it does not even have ABS trigger wheels?








Be realistic,the 034 in your car has kept it running for a good while now....if that spells regret then rip it out and transplant the ME-7 back in there.

you don't need to tap into ABS to know how fast your car is going. You don't even need to buy anything. Even I would think you were smarter then this. 
I am realistic, it runs, but it is far from good. 034 is generic and passed off as something more. I can't blame anyone but myself for purchasing it. One wouldn't know all the shortcomings it posesses until you tear into it.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_thanks guys... way to douche my thread.... now i have a schitty thread








LOL....
its ok though, i would like to hear each and everyones opinion on what I should get if i get a new SEM. and reasons why. i like to hear actual user feedback if possible. remember, am building a DRAG ONLY CAR HERE!
thnks









Drag only or not, you already have a stand alone and a plan on who will tune it though? I will erase my previous post of you like, but Stroked always tends to chime in with the same BS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Drag only or not, you already have a stand alone and a plan on who will tune it though? I will erase my previous post of you like, but Stroked always tends to chime in with the same BS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

nope, keep it all here....
and yeah, i do already have an SEM all setup. it is an older unit (Haltech E6K) and has to run on a Windows 98 system. i have no problem updating things.... and it does lack a few things i find desirable in features.. 
i originally shied away from a ground zero build, as i felt that i had not the knowledge to setup the SEM properly. had i known then what i know now, different story. but all is what it is now.
and it is fine, i have no complaints....







except that i dont get enough track time to justify spending the amount of money on this car that i do!!! but then again, i did pay 45 bucks a month to store it in storage for *12 YEARS* before i decided to do something with it


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
I am realistic, it runs, but it is far from good.

Well then download one of the maps from 034's website or ask any one of us for help.Dont pass off the 034 as a ****ty ecu bassed on your ignorance in the tuning department.What more features do you need?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Well then download one of the maps from 034's website or ask any one of us for help.Dont pass off the 034 as a ****ty ecu bassed on your ignorance in the tuning department.What more features do you need?

this is the way i am going to do it if i decide on the 034 IIc.... there is a schitload of maps there... mike hood has a bit, and does well with it apparently.
Issam, what maps would be close for GT35R .82A/R, 1000cc injectors, 3652's and lots of boost? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
Issam, what maps would be close for GT35R .82A/R, 1000cc injectors, 3652's and lots of boost? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mike's map should be close.If it isnt....post up some screen shots of the 034 and we as a forum (motorgeek) will help you out.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Mike's map should be close.If it isnt....post up some screen shots of the 034 and we as a forum (motorgeek) will help you out.









????? i am lost..... i do not have 034, if i did it would have come from you more than likely.... what screenshots?
just trying to take out some of the tuning process if i do get something else....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_what screenshots?

Open up the 034 map and press print screen...


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Wow....even I would love a Motec M400 BUT your comparing a $3000US ecu to a $1100US ecu







.
How do you plan on hooking up hall sensors onto your MKII if it does not even have ABS trigger wheels?








Be realistic,the 034 in your car has kept it running for a good while now....if that spells regret then rip it out and transplant the ME-7 back in there.

I think he thinks he could just set the motec ECU on his passenger seat and magically it would hook up to all the sensors he doesn't have.
All this talk about gear controlled boost and timing/fueling per gear is great but in the end if you have a solid tune on (1) fuel map and (1) timing map you will get the maximum out of the setup in every gear. The micro-switch idea for 1st gear is very viable for the street and could even be used between 2nd and 3rd for better spin control, but honestly you can spin the tire off the car in first on stock tune so I don't know how you would elevate that issue on a BT setup.
My car never sees more than 20 lbs in first with traction just based on how fast i am out of it. Then 24 in 2nd and max throughout the rest.


_Modified by hypothetical at 2:12 AM 12-15-2007_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_thanks guys... way to douche my thread.... now i have a schitty thread








LOL....

This is my fault and i take full responsibility for it, but if you are able to make a better decision about SEMs for your very EXPENSIVE Engine...I can deal with the shame.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_My car never sees more than 20 lbs in first with traction just based on how fast i am out of it. Then 24 in 2nd and max throughout the rest.

mine either.... first gear just ends too fast to build anything higher.... seems like i blink and there was first









_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
This is my fault and i take full responsibility for it, but if you are able to make a better decision about SEMs for your very EXPENSIVE Engine...I can deal with the shame.









i have thought about the SEM thing all year long.... and i have been doing alot of reading here lately


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*

It really doesn't take that much dyno time to tune a car on a load dyno- mine took an hour, hour and a half, tops with Autronic SMC. It's nice to be able to DL someone else's file to get you running, but if you actually want to TUNE YOUR car to it's full potential, you'll spend the time on the dyno anyway. I'm not familar with what shops/dyno's are available in/around Salem, but http://www.horsepowerconnection.com/ in Lacey, WA is familar with at least Autronic (other systems I'm sure), has a Dyno Dynamics dyno in house, and has built some fast, powerful cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I guess my main point is that if you were to go with Autronic, your only support wouldn't be in PA, although Kevin is a GREAT guy and I'm sure would be more than happy to give some input if you asked him


----------



## Polo20VT (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
yeah, the wifey is not too keen on it, but it wont be THAT visible... oh well. all the more embarrassing to be beaten by a 4 cylinder vw rabbit with a PINK motor









Like this..........................








Nice project you have going on, I`m excited to see what it can do when it`s finished










_Modified by Polo20VT at 9:33 AM 12-15-2007_


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Dont pass off the 034 as a ****ty ecu bassed on your ignorance in the tuning department.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_It's nice to be able to DL someone else's file to get you running, but if you actually want to TUNE YOUR car to it's full potential, you'll spend the time on the dyno anyway. 

THAT is the the truth. Don't buy a SEM based on the maps that are out there on the net. Seeing that you are building a serious race car you should invest on a tuning session for YOUR engine. Based on that you should pick an SEM based on features, reliability, support.
As was posted before, race cars make power on on simple SEM likes MICROTECH and CARBS. You don't need a complicated system to make power. The complexity of the system and its capabilities comes into play in other areas such as ease of tuning, flexibility (ignition, sensors etc) and extras such as traction control, closed loop wideband tuning etc.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (vfarren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vfarren* »_
THAT is the the truth. Don't buy a SEM based on the maps that are out there on the net.


i know this, i am referring to them as "base maps" to help get it started first try....
what i really have to do is break the motor in on the setup its tuned for now, i think. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*

It's a matter of minutes to get your car running well....as any of those base maps.
As long as you are strongly familiar with the software and settings, you should be able to nail down the fuel scalar in 2-3 minutes. Ignition is a bit trickier. Best thing to do is to start out with the factory ignition curve for 1.8t's and adjust accordingly. Remember to stay out of closed loop until everything is close to perfect. (First thing you need to do with any sem ..is to verify timing with a timing light as soon as you fire it up..it never is perfect for off the self ecu's)
Best advice I can give you is to get the car just running enough to drive it to a dyno (towing is best) and fully tune wot on the dyno...and break the engine in on the dyno. You only have a few miles really to break an engine in properly...and you don't want to ruin the ring seal by letting the car run in your driveway for an hour or two while you "figure" things out. 


_Modified by bongoRA3 at 11:12 PM 12-15-2007_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_
As long as you are strongly familiar with the software and settings, you should be able to nail down the fuel scalar in 2-3 minutes.

well, if they made the book "Standalone for dummies" I'd be ALL OVER IT.... i know jack0nothing when it comes to the tuning of said stuff...










_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_(First thing you need to do with any sem ..is to verify timing with a timing light as soon as you fire it up..it never is perfect for off the self ecu's)

hence the reason why i would want to set it up like it is now, as t is already tuned fairly decently.... just put everything onto the new motor, and fire it up.


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_Best advice I can give you is to get the car just running enough to drive it to a dyno (towing is best) and fully tune wot on the dyno...and break the engine in on the dyno.

the car is not street legal, towing is the ONLY option. this is i think my only option for the breakin, run it on the Haltech with the 57 trim tune. then take it home, take it apart, and put on the GT35R, bigger injectors, etc and new SEM if i go that route. this way the motor wil be all good, for the new tuning and such. i just wish there were people/places around where i live (i am talkin over 100 mile radius, too) that i felt could handle it.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*

and another option for me is for Billy to set me up with a new start-up map, and go from there with all the new hardware right out the gate. the new map would reflect things like 550 to 1000 injectors, 57 trim to GT3582R turbo, etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*

the ve tables are more imprtant than the turbo when tuning. if you have diff cams, bore, c/r than previous, your current tune won't be a great way to break your motor in.


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

yup, well, the turbo will change things dramatically when the boost levels start to go up... At lower boost, not so much. However the cams, headwork, bore, etc are going to totally throw it off. 
A good place to start is to pull the wastegate spring out, get on the dyno, tune zero boost or you may get 1-2 psi depending on your wastegate size... Either way, this gives you a good VE Curve, you can then copy that up into th e higher boost levels and simply scale it... That will get you going pretty quickly, and it'll let you get cracking on loading up that motor without popping it by running it on a funky tune.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the ve tables are more imprtant than the turbo when tuning. if you have diff cams, bore, c/r than previous, your current tune won't be a great way to break your motor in. 

you guys are makin this hard on me








cams - from OEM to 3652's








bore - from 81 9.5:1 CR to 82 9.25:1 CR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
CR in psi - previous motor 120-140 across.... new motor like 190+ even ???
taking suggestions.... whats gonna make my life easiest?











_Modified by speeding-g60 at 1:53 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

just get on the dyno, pull out the spring and tune a baseline curve. Dump t he oil, put the spring back in, and get cracking. Its going to run like ass on either your old file, or some start up map ... Either way it'll be crappy until its tuned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (turbo_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_20v* »_ headwork
 from AEB OEM to AWP Fully worked over


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (turbo_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_20v* »_just get on the dyno, pull out the spring and tune a baseline curve. Dump t he oil, put the spring back in, and get cracking. Its going to run like ass on either your old file, or some start up map ... Either way it'll be crappy until its tuned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

but is this going to REALLY affect/harm the breakin of the motor? gonna break it in hard, but since its a track only ever car thats the way it should be....


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

i like the old disconnect a charge pipe. that way you still get accurate 02 readings, and no chance of boost pressure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

pretty rough on the turbo though, wouldn't you say? 
You'll still get accurate readings, even with the wastegate wide open a large amount of exhaust still goes through the turbo. I wouldn't use a tailpipe sniffer rig for that though as I find them a little slow at low rpm def. even worse when your doing this. 
Breaking it in hard is the best way to seat the rings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (turbo_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_20v* »_ I wouldn't use a tailpipe sniffer rig for that though as I find them a little slow at low rpm def. even worse when your doing this. 
Breaking it in hard is the best way to seat the rings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, hard breakin is where this one will be at.. and i have an AEM WB02 in the car, with a new 02 sensor for the new motor, too....
damn i wish i could feel good bout taking my car to a shop locally and have this dyno breakin done correctly. just dont get the vibes at all....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_ damn i wish i could feel good bout taking my car to a shop locally and have this dyno breakin done correctly. just dont get the vibes at all....

why not?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (turbo_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_20v* »_pretty rough on the turbo though, wouldn't you say? 
You'll still get accurate readings, even with the wastegate wide open a large amount of exhaust still goes through the turbo. I wouldn't use a tailpipe sniffer rig for that though as I find them a little slow at low rpm def. even worse when your doing this. 
Breaking it in hard is the best way to seat the rings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nah. the turbo is fine.


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

No different I suppose then running it till it doesn't make power.








Either way, its a good technique that saves a lot of tuning time, rather then trying to slug it out at each load level.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
why not?

months before i got it running, i had a good shop lined up. they said no problem. i even went and mounted their tubing bender setup in their new shop so they could use it. time to tune: nah, not interested. go to the next known shop: website says "we tune any SEM"; i run it down, nah, we are scared bitches, basically. and on and on and on. the one guy i found who is a haltech dealer will take it over to his friends dyno shop, which i did not get good vibes from anyhow.... they put my car in an enclosed booth, no visual whatsoever, and rushed us out of there.... 500+ bucks later, i got a 170 whp car that was 302whp previously. and i did not like the fact that when asked about it, the sales guy said they were "working on it". schitty part: one of my friends that was there with me (hpfreak) is GOOD FRIENDS with the shop owner....
i told the sales kid, to tell them to "unstrap my car and we are done. period."
i cant find a good tuner to save my life..... locally that is. that is why i am trying like hell to make it all work for Billy to fly out and tune it, if i go this same Haltech SEM....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

your luck for finding a SEM tuner is about as good as mine to find an OBD-1 ABA crank...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

i'll get yours in a day if you can get mine in a month. deal?

what motor/car is said crank from?


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
months before i got it running, i had a good shop lined up. they said no problem. i even went and mounted their tubing bender setup in their new shop so they could use it. time to tune: nah, not interested. go to the next known shop: website says "we tune any SEM"; i run it down, nah, we are scared bitches, basically. and on and on and on. the one guy i found who is a haltech dealer will take it over to his friends dyno shop, which i did not get good vibes from anyhow.... they put my car in an enclosed booth, no visual whatsoever, and rushed us out of there.... 500+ bucks later, i got a 170 whp car that was 302whp previously. and i did not like the fact that when asked about it, the sales guy said they were "working on it". schitty part: one of my friends that was there with me (hpfreak) is GOOD FRIENDS with the shop owner....
i told the sales kid, to tell them to "unstrap my car and we are done. period."
i cant find a good tuner to save my life..... locally that is. that is why i am trying like hell to make it all work for Billy to fly out and tune it, if i go this same Haltech SEM....

dang dude that blows...sorry to hear that. Hopefully once you get it sorted it will all work out for the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

obd-1 2.0 ABA mk3's, obd-2 are cast, obd-1 forged...
thought you were flying billy out?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
thought you were flying billy out?

trying like hell to make all of that work out for him and i both. him for scheduling and availability, me just to get it done.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

good luck with that man...
now find my crank already dammit


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

i fly home tomorrow.... will go to the yard next chance i get....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

appreciate it greatly man... i owe you a few


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

obd-1 = 93-95, right?
thats the way it is on my vr mk3 anyhow....


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

yup, he basically needs an early mk3 2L crank. 
There are a couple of complete bottom ends in the classifieds. Other then that I would check car-part.com


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

been thru the classifieds and 4 buyers fell thru even though paypal was ready... car-part.com has ridiculous prices


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_your luck for finding a SEM tuner is about as good as mine to find an OBD-1 ABA crank...
















pretty lucky, i have one under my fab bench


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

those aren't that hard to find


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yea you would think...
ed you have pm


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

i dont think i know


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

i actually pm'd you about one...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

i think i got the SEM figured out, but that'll have to wait for another day. also has to do with tuning places that i have been turned on to from others.
here are some pix to tide you'ns over til then. manifold (Thanks Chuck and Paul - BOOSTFACTORY!!!!) and the turbo on it, in the car (thanks again PAUL!!!!)


























































_Modified by speeding-g60 at 2:49 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

baller, set-up is looking very nice. You wont be disappointed with this turbo at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

hehe thx. i took advice, .82 A/R.... and yeah, i know. i gotta clean up the inner flanges on the mani. i just got home from out-of-state, and decided to throw it on to see how the fit was and such. impatient little bastard sometimes, i swear


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_hehe thx. i took advice, .82 A/R.... and yeah, i know. i gotta clean up the inner flanges on the mani. i just got home from out-of-state, and decided to throw it on to see how the fit was and such. impatient little bastard sometimes, i swear









.82 is great, plus its a drag car who cares about lag lol..


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

lag will help with traction off the line, i am thinkin


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_lag will help with traction off the line, i am thinkin 

i would hope you're launching at 5psi. launch control bitches. learn it.








the .82 if revved out, will never fall below peak tq, and make tons up top.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i only ever made around 20psi in first on the 57 trim....
ran 1.75's easy, dropping the clutch @ 4800-5k, no feather no slip. just drop and rock. and not rolling off to the side, either, lifting and going.
this time around we are doing some programming for the boost control in gears.


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

yes boost by gear is the way to get it consistent.


----------



## ON3GO (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbo_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_20v* »_yes boost by gear is the way to get it consistent. 

very true.
thats how i do it on my Datsun with my Blitz ID units.
Since megasquirt doesnt have that feature (not 100% atleast) yet.
great build, and good to see my buddy trevahhhh is doing work!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (ON3GO)*

SM4 is the next addition to the build.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

shes gonna be faaaassttt!


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_SM4 is the next addition to the build.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miller18T (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*

nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that thing's gonna blow the doors off pretty much everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

i saw all the pics and read all the posts and i still can't find it...
where's the hamster Aaron??


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*

been workin on it some, nothing really picturable.... well, a one piece rear mount. here is the old (left) and new (right) turbos for the car... for comparison purposes....


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

This is a wicked thread.
Mr. C, You're an awesome guy. Anyone who doesn't know him should know he's a true, all-out enthusiast. 

_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
yeah, the wifey is not too keen on it, but it wont be THAT visible... oh well. all the more embarrassing to be beaten by a 4 cylinder vw rabbit with a PINK motor









What's funny about that is that my girlfriend suggested that I paint my block pink when I asked her what I should go with. I said EXACTLY what you said. "What could be worse than getting beat in a race by a pink, four cylinder engine in a goofy-looking VW?" Your quote made my day


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*

pulled out the nipple off the VC, thanks to help from Ed and also from SlowGolf1... what a pain in the ass...
and so my buddy did a quick lil polish up on the VC....
a couple hours is all he put into it.... looks good for me not having to do anything


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Valve cover looks good


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*

hey you going to lose that Neuspeed oil cap for one of mine?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_hey you going to lose that Neuspeed oil cap for one of mine?









that cap is just chillin there, i am actually putting it back on the VR....
what you got, Issam?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_Valve cover looks good 

and the breather situation will look tons better, thanks to your help with it


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_what you got, Issam?

Yes what do you have? Oil, coolant, and strut caps??? 

_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
and the breather situation will look tons better, thanks to your help with it









No prob. The good thing is that you wont prob have to mess with it unless you change something


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
what you got, Issam?

Coolant and oil filler cap coming soon








Strut cap covers?Thats dead weight....


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Strut cap covers?Thats dead weight....


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Coolant and oil filler cap coming soon








Strut cap covers?Thats dead weight....









Dead weight, add boost... it really is simple...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Trevahhhh-Built motor setup (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_hey you going to lose that Neuspeed oil cap for one of mine?









Does it perform better?


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

What's the breather situation going to be?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (98vr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vr6t* »_What's the breather situation going to be?


the breather going from the block and the VC to the catch can..... look on this thread, he has been helping me a bit with ideas, and how to get the nipple out of the VC. this is what i am going to do, albeit a little different. but along these lines, as far as the breather and catch can..... its gonna be one of my first aluminum welding projects with my new TIG machine, actually.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3569366


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

So from the VC to a check valve to a T..
From the block to a check valve to the T...
And from the T to the catch can?
You're going to make the catch can yourself?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (98vr6t)*

yup....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

what do you have in mind as far as design of the catch can aaron?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

dunno, i got some 3" round aluminum laying around.... bout 4 feet of it i'd say.... maybe outta that, if i learn to weld it








make my buddy polish it, viola, zero $$ for a bling thing. maybe make a second one, for each breather separately.... dunno, till i learn to weld that schit.
but it'll be cool, though, as always... i am out in the garage now, wiring in the outlet


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

just make sure you make a REAL catch can... not just a can with same steel wool lol... heres a pic of a decently designed catch can for your reference...








might be easier to do a rectangular one so you can build it and then weld the sides on instead of working inside the tube... just an idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

i am lazy, and seem to have more money than time i guess. i am just gonna buy a Moroso one from Summit and call it done


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

make sure you get the -10AN fittings.


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

I will never understand how people work on cars while wearing flip flops.
Nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_make sure you get the -10AN fittings.

10? for?? i got the 10's for the oil drain already.... that was last order, and fuel cell, and all the 12-AN stuff for the VC and block breather. also the super flex plate bolts, and a liquid filled gauge for the FPR. now if one more person orders those bolts, we will collectively have a spare set








and if i werent working 14 hour shifts at NIGHT, i could actually work on the car. oh, i did re-tap the VC for the 12-AN adapter... and pulled a set of trans flanges for another vortexer


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (allmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allmotor6* »_I will never understand how people work on cars while wearing flip flops.
Nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

think thats bad? i been known to go out and WELD on my car, in boxers of all things






















i run out to look at something, REAL QUICK LIKE, and end up with a metal sliver in my foot on a weekly basis. nothing but everyday stuff here


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_just make sure you make a REAL catch can... not just a can with same steel wool lol... heres a pic of a decently designed catch can for your reference...








might be easier to do a rectangular one so you can build it and then weld the sides on instead of working inside the tube... just an idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I don't exactly understand how the above diagram works. Is there a tube carrying the dirty air to the bottom where the fumes rise through the steel wool and go out of the -out- port where a filter is to be placed? Why does the steel mesh only come mid way down the tube?


_Modified by atrujillo1991 at 7:59 AM 1-9-2008_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atrujillo1991* »_
I don't exactly understand how the above diagram works. Is there a tube carrying the dirty air to the bottom where the fumes rise through the steel wool and go out of the -out- port where a filter is to be placed? Why does the steel mesh only come mid way down the tube?

you pretty much got it. tube to bottom of can... the reason, i think, for the mesh staying up is so it does not get saturated and when you drain, you get more out of it.... i dunno though, it only stands to reason by my small brain.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

I could be wrong but wouldn't you want the center tube to be a bit farther from the bottom? I'm not sure how much pressure there is in the block/valve cover but if it's minimal, when the oil begins to accumulate and meets the bottom of the "vent tube" it would stop the gases from flowing, no?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*

If you look at the diagram, you can see there are suppose to be holes drilled in the bottom of that tube to allow for more oil volume before blockage. Honestly it is a simple design that works but not the best by far.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_If you look at the diagram, you can see there are suppose to be holes drilled in the bottom of that tube to allow for more oil volume before blockage. Honestly it is a simple design that works but not the best by far.

i completely agree, but its much better than the empty cans most run


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

http://www.accmachtech.com/default.asp


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QU1KGTI* »_http://www.accmachtech.com/default.asp

yeah, that looks good but there is no price....


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
yeah, that looks good but there is no price....


X2


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cody Whitehead* »_
The catch can kits are $160, we have silver instock and the fittings are
3/8" NPT.
Cody Whitehead,President
American Racing Technology


I emailed him today. I like it but think 3/8s pipe fitting is too small for my application...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QU1KGTI* »_http://www.accmachtech.com/default.asp

dont see any pics of the interior of the can... for all i know it could be an empty can style...


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

They describe it on the site and I believe the drawing above is it. Could be wrong...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_They describe it on the site and I believe the drawing above is it. Could be wrong...

i posted that drawing lol... thats of a different catch can that i linked to that post


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

3/8 too small here too. but i got lots of tools, and can open'er up if needed....


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
i posted that drawing lol... thats of a different catch can that i linked to that post









ha ha... that is funny. Anyway the description is acurate on their web site as far as I can tell. They have some of the nicest equipment, might as well use it....


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*pipe work*

so i have been workin a little tonight on it:
did the IC piping. gotta love the simple approach. 2 pipes; one from turbo to FMIC, and one from FMIC to TB. thats it. 2.5 hot side, 3.0 cold side. putting the BOV right where the circle is on the cold side....
oh yeah, i guess i have also been working on the breather stuff... off to order AGAIN from Summit


















































_Modified by speeding-g60 at 8:31 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

sorry if i missed in the 6 pages but is this car going to be run on standalone or...............
just wondering with the uber high CR ratio


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_sorry if i missed in the 6 pages but is this car going to be run on standalone or...............
just wondering with the uber high CR ratio

1) SEM
2) hes old and getting senile








and this questions for you aaron... why the **** do you have to make me so jelous of your simple ass IC piping


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_sorry if i missed in the 6 pages but is this car going to be run on standalone or...............
just wondering with the uber high CR ratio

actually, this is getting switched from the older Haltech E6K that i ran last year for a new, up-to-date Autronic SM4.... its on the first page, at the bottom of the list. and on pg 5, Autronic SM4....
and i would not consider .25 points *LOWER* than stock CR as Uber high....









_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
1) SEM
2) hes old and getting senile








and this questions for you aaron... why the **** do you have to make me so jelous of your simple ass IC piping









HAHAHA i love this little guy


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

my bad i thought you had trevahhhhh 10:1 motor


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_HAHAHA i love this little guy
















ooooooohhhhhh yea! k im done, ill stop wrecking havoc here and at least let you have one clean thread


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_my bad i thought you had trevahhhhh 10:1 motor

no, MY05GLI has that motor.... this one is being built (finishing up this weekend







) right now.... and even then, 10:1 is not high really, .5 point over stock....


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

wow..cant wait to see some numbers!


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
think thats bad? i been known to go out and WELD on my car, in boxers of all things






















i run out to look at something, REAL QUICK LIKE, and end up with a metal sliver in my foot on a weekly basis. nothing but everyday stuff here









I've sawzalled pipes in flip flops, cutting the pipe between my feet. I'm irresponsible.


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

I've milled in flip flops and got a huge burning hot face mill chip to land right between my toe's before. After that- boots! 
Not as bad as a little P-tex ski base repair plastic on fire between your toes tho.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (turbo_20v)*

i said i wouldnt get off topic but too bad...
i fabricated for two years and had a nasty expierence...
i was using a plasma cutter to cut 3/4 inch steel plate. i was cutting close to the ground and cut right over my foot. the hot metal dripped thru my boots and solidified on the steel plate (in workboots) in my sole. it burnt right inbetween my big toe and the next toe on my right foot. now i have no toenail on my right big toe

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

thats cool







and a neat little green guy, too








scars are cool later, but when they get made they suck


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_thats cool







and a neat little green guy, too








scars are cool later, but when they get made they suck

















yea well as long as they arent super visible they are cool.. the toe kinda sucks when im on the beach... i just kinda dig it into the sand a bit lol... as long as they arent on my face or something im good, dont wanna end up like this


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
I've sawzalled pipes in flip flops, cutting the pipe between my feet. I'm irresponsible.









Roommate did a Ford 9", Trans swap, Tubular K-member, coilovers, and engine build in flip flops on an LS1 Camaro.
I wore steel toes and I was the one that dropped the trans on my feet.
Sorry, off topic I know, but keep us posted on the build it's looking good.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (djwimbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djwimbo* »_
I wore steel toes and I was the one that dropped the trans on my feet.

sounds like the rommie knows WTF is up then?
i got the airbox almost done now. all air coming from front of car, for the turbo inlet. no pass headlight.i gotta work on the DP mods before i pull the motor....


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Workin' in flip-flops is what's up.


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*

the head only needs a hour left to polish her up then slap it together . but anyways here is the progress








how far you gotta go for the gasket match

















I didnt get any good pics of the bowl work.. but here ya go.. obviously it will be cleaned up more with the cartridge roll
























more pics will come of the head finished ... the cat cams next to the stock ones .. springs next to the stock ones etc etc


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*

Wow, i didn't know this was all happening right down the street..I thaught everyone lived up north.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (UniDub)*

You thought wrong.. seems most of the rabbits and mk1s live in the FLA and in the great NW...lol. Well at least two. Trevahh use to own a mk1 but don't know if he still does...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_You thought wrong.. seems most of the rabbits and mk1s live in the FLA and in the great NW...lol. Well at least two. Trevahh use to own a mk1 but don't know if he still does...

no, Trever got rid of his last year... i think he finally got rid of the shell. MY05GLI has his motor setup and NO2 setup. 
man that looks good.... people ask me all the time about who/where, i just give them your phone number, and tell them to get ahold of ya








i cant wait to get this thing together....


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

I might need to make a short raod trip if i get ahold of this second motor..


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (UniDub)*

its gonna be a longer road trip than you may think, he is moving to TX verrrrry soon.... and he has extra motors for building as well... he supplied my AEB block, and AWP head for this build.
he is a really good dude to deal with.... he does this because he likes to.... this and surf...


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Hmmmm...Well that sucks i guess..


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_Hmmmm...Well that sucks i guess..









not really... i live in Oregon..... shipping aint THAT much








but it would be convenient for you true LOL


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Very clean and nicely prepared setup, looking forward to seeing the numbers that this thing produces.
And I can certainly relate to those fabricating horror stories


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

bump for the old man with the ebc's...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

haha, you been talking with the grasshopper, eh?
no more EBC's for me....
all built into the SM4.








EDIT: you *ARE* the Grasshopper










_Modified by speeding-g60 at 5:02 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Aaron EBC stands for electronic boost control. Autronic is an EBC with a bunch of other features, that's all...








Can you tell I'm a little envious.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Aaron EBC stands for electronic boost control. Autronic is an EBC with a bunch of other features, that's all...








Can you tell I'm a little envious. 

this is one thing i do know, Andy. i ran the AVC-r last year. when i shopped last year, i could not decide which one i wanted, the Apexi or the Greddy Profec B Spec 2. so i bought them both







and decided when i had them. i gave the Greddy to one of my friends for x-mas. he does alot for me, such as watch the house when i am gone, and feed my fish and that type of thing. but he really wanted the Apexi one. 
fast forward to now: crazyass73 (Jake AKA grasshopper







) is searching for one. he is set on the Profec unit. the buddy that got the Profec from me mounted the display but never wired it in. so i arranged a little swap, got 100 for the Apexi and Profec back, and 250 (shipped incl. fees ) for the Profec to grasshopper. i will of course run it through the SM4, part of why i went with it.
everyone is happy, and i have the $$$ for my 24.5's.... twisted way to justify not spending as much on the car, i know.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

wow, you went way out of your way to convince yourself your not throwing more money at the car aaron...
JUST ADMIT IT! you have a disease, well actually we both do


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

when it hit 20k, i gave up thinkin about it.... its ok....
look at it this way, you got a good deal. and if you remember, you named your own price.







LOL


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_when it hit 20k, i gave up thinkin about it.... its ok....
look at it this way, you got a good deal. and if you remember, you named your own price.







LOL

oh i know, and im grateful for your help! but you just gotta accept that you, actually WE have the mod sickness, stop covering it up with your own twisted logic lol

we can deal with it together ---->


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

ok, we can, but you are the lightweight LOL


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

hey thats ginger ale! im only 18







...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

catchcan in and plumbed up.
fuel pump mounted, need fittings







(Summit order # 3 this YEAR so far)
cold side pipe is shiny, hard to tell its mild steel







will clear it next week.
i may move the FPR over to the fuel cell.... will try it out to see what it looks like.
on to the pix that everyone likes.


----------



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

sick nasty


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

So boostfactory is still making the manifolds ? B/c I just checked there site and didn't find them listed anymore.. yea or na


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Audi225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi225* »_So boostfactory is still making the manifolds ? B/c I just checked there site and didn't find them listed anymore.. yea or na

iirc, you can still get a bf mani. paul just doesn't advertise them any longer.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*fuel lines*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
iirc, you can still get a bf mani. paul just doesn't advertise them any longer. 

yes, get ahold of Paul (killa).... tell him you saw mine and were interested









and here is the FINAL routing of the fuel lines, as pertaining to the rail, the FPR, and the fuel cell. i moved the FPR off of the rail, it works out better i think. less cluster that way. plus it puts the return close to the cell.
also re-used the vent line from the old setup, just shortened and put a couple extra bends in the line.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

good **** aaron


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_good **** aaron









yeah, i would be farther along, but it seems that i have used up all of the 10lb roll of wire in the welder








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









does this mean i gotta add 10 lbs to the cars' weight?? LOL.... where else could it have gone, right? LOL
and now i am







for some more wire. 
oh well. i will get some monday. i gots PLENTY to do other than weld.
pull old fuel lines. 
drop trans.
pull motor.
upper strut mounts and spring swap fronts.
finish wiring up the gauges.
wire up the fusebox, and starter/battery, etc.
work on turbo inlet piping.
maybe pull the WAI kit. (i did finally get the upgraded Stg 2 controller, too).
looks like i gots me an official TODO list going on now LOL.


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

If you want to clean up that engine bay even more get rid of that coolant ball and put a filler cap in the upper rad hose . I gotta get you some more pics soon


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

so i got my clutch choices... the new style Clutchnet 6-puck sprung hub is what i am going to start the year with.... it looks burly enough

























also, started welding up the traction bars... still new to the TIG welding scene...


----------



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Why 2 clutches? you gonna switch them out for track days or something?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Junior Bacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junior Bacon* »_Why 2 clutches? you gonna switch them out for track days or something?

no.... this car is a drag race car only, no more street use ever. i run a 4-puck solid now. so when i take the motor out, i might as well put in a new one while it is all apart, it makes sense to me anyhow. but i am gonna try the 6-puck sprung, as the engagement on the 4-puck might be a little more than i need. the harder it hits, the more likely its gonna break stuff.
but i got the 4-puck before i got sorted out on the disc action. and if the 6-puck dont cut it, i have it


----------



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

I thought it was a drag car then i seen 2 clutches.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Junior Bacon)*

yeah, thats just me making my mind up AFTER i spent the $$$


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

I'm too tired to type anything.. but here are pics
























































this little guy kinda ruined my day


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

Looking really good guys! LOVE THE PINK!
Its so catchy its almost scary








p.s. All the cool kids have an ABF set up


----------



## autoxtrem1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

did you ever get the head flow tested? looks great


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (autoxtrem1)*

ouch on the polydrive.








everything is looking good man. pink is so flaming.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (autoxtrem1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxtrem1* »_did you ever get the head flow tested? looks great

if Trever does not get another head tool, then he is gonna send tomorrow anyhow with more head bolts and head gasket. it HAS to go out tomorrow, no choices here. but if it does not get bolted down over on his end, then i will have the head flowed before i put it on myself.... and that will be some good data, too.


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

nice build. love your intercooler set up. 2 pipes 4 silicone connectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that's the way to go, nice and clean


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

Those polydrive's suck. I've seen that happen to a lot of them.


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (turbo_20v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (LISTO14)*

and the Trevahhhh Built crate








thats all of your receipts and spare bolts that I couldnt figure out where they went in the motor/head in that boxed taped up . I kid I kid


----------



## vgtiw18t (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

whats the story on the traction bars, i've heard someone mention that i try something like what i think they are.
a solid beam that bolts in place of the rear shock? 
does that really help at all?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (vgtiw18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vgtiw18t* »_whats the story on the traction bars, i've heard someone mention that i try something like what i think they are.
a solid beam that bolts in place of the rear shock? 
does that really help at all?

well, here is my theories at work for the upcoming race season....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3649168 (traction bars, FRONT)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3525355 (rear solid beam)
now you got the why of what i did, along with the what of it


----------



## vgtiw18t (Mar 17, 2005)

so what was the person talking about having a solid beam in place of the rear shock, i think that would just put more weight on to the front tires when the car launches which is a plus so i think. srry for the thread jackin, pm me if more convienient.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (vgtiw18t)*

my understanding (and probably his, too) is that the less suspension movement you have, the more power transfer to the ground.
to a point. it is not so much that it puts more weight on the front tires, it changes nothing in that respect. it would limit the amount of weight transfer (rear shocks compressing). i would think that having solid rods in the rear instead of shocks would do numerous bad things.
1: any bump, youd be at the mercy of your tire sidewall, and could crash like that, losing control.
2: it would eventually tear things apart if street driven.
3: MAIN REASON is because it aint legal for NHRA track use. must have factory type suspension with a minimum of 1" IIRC of suspension travel.

the lack of squat, or weight transfer on launch, is a great thing. this is why they do wheelie bars on FWD cars...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

now i know people who do air bags with normal suspension on the rear: when they go to the track, they pump up the bags, instant stiffer rear springs, but still street drivable. and i even know people who use 1 airbag, to preload one corner of the rear-end for launch (rwd guys)...
there is some really good info here:
http://www.thedodgegarage.com/traction.html
link is from OhioBenz, in my build post....


----------



## vgtiw18t (Mar 17, 2005)

right on, but i was meaning just putting the bars on the car at the track. how would those front traction bars work on a mk4?


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: pipe work (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_








_Modified by speeding-g60 at 8:31 PM 1-11-2008_

Not that your setup isn't well thought out and clean, but man if you added a water/air IC and moved the throttle body to the passenger side you would lose 70% of that pipe.
You would probably have phenomenal turbo response!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

What size fuel feed line are you going use?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: pipe work (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
Not that your setup isn't well thought out and clean, but man if you added a water/air IC and moved the throttle body to the passenger side you would lose 70% of that pipe.
You would probably have phenomenal turbo response!


I think phenomenal turbo response and GT35R don't really go together on a 1.8t/2.0t setup. Lag is going to affect the power band, but that's why we are all spinning our motors to 9000+RPM so lag doesn't really present an issue...
I run A/W and the biggest benefit is Low Low AITs from on a 90°F day I have with Ice 70°F AITs off boost with them creeping on 30 PSI to 120°F. Those numbers BTW are very consistent.
On an A/A system the best you see off boost is Ambient and on Boost closer to 200/220°F...


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: pipe work (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
Not that your setup isn't well thought out and clean, but man if you added a water/air IC and moved the throttle body to the passenger side you would lose 70% of that pipe.
You would probably have phenomenal turbo response!

who needs throttle response on a drag car? the only time he'll be p/t is driving through the pits. if he nails his shift points, this turbo shouldn't fall out of boost. plus with nls, the turbo will stay nice and hot.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: pipe work (mirror)*

fuel line feed is -8AN, return is -6AN.
FMIC came with original swap, and does pretty well for me. last year, with 310 whp on 57 trim @ 24 psi on ~102 Oct i would start the run around 105 and end around 130 or so....we'll see what happens with the new setup and adjust accordingly. BUT:
this year will run only C-16, PLUS i have a Stg 2 Snow Performance WAI kit on/in the car, untried as well, for cooler temps.


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: pipe work (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
On an A/A system the best you see off boost is Ambient and on Boost closer to 200/220°F...


What the heck intercooler were you using? I usually actually start a good chunk over ambient, drop back down and then end up about where I started- 30-40 deg over ambient tops.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: pipe work (turbo_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_20v* »_
What the heck intercooler were you using? I usually actually start a good chunk over ambient, drop back down and then end up about where I started- 30-40 deg over ambient tops. 

Normal bar and plate design. Is this in 90 degree weather? Also, boost levels play a big part. Don't get me wrong I think air to air is the way to go. I just started a/w and have had great results. I see some cars at the track loosing all kinds of power because it is so hot out. The a/w units don't seem to have the same power swings.


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: pipe work (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_, PLUS i have a Stg 2 Snow Performance WAI kit on/in the car, untried as well, for cooler temps.

Nitrous oxide is very cold as well


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: pipe work (Trevahhhh)*

i got a Pink in the Box today.....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: pipe work (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_i got a Pink in the Box today.....
















Pictures sir!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: pipe work (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Pictures sir!

ok Issam, here ya go... and i believe the correct response is something like:








LOL

so the pink one is obviously the new one.... and the old one in the background. plus my Vortech VR6 streetcar..... some axles (thanks Marc) and a turbo (thanks Paul)..... its gettin crowded in here, i tell ya!!!!
on to pix.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: pipe work (speeding-g60)*

Dude try and pull off those AEB oil pans and get that Schrick unit from Rick.
You can get some decent pennies for those. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: pipe work (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You can get some decent pennies for those. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you can? i gots two just hangin out.... am just gonna leave the one on the motor, to protect the crank in storage.... had the one from last years motor (black one) in a box since i got it


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: pipe work (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
you can? i gots two just hangin out.... am just gonna leave the one on the motor, to protect the crank in storage.... had the one from last years motor (black one) in a box since i got it









and you didnt tell me aaron?









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: pipe work (speeding-g60)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the pink block!!!!!!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: pipe work (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
and you didnt tell me aaron?









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











didnt know....
so today we went a cruisin the junk yard, and i scored pretty good i would say.... its ALWAYS good to have spares















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

nice find man! awesome find!


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_nice find man! awesome find!









Very nice indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So your going 300WHP on Revo BT, right?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: pipe work (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the pink block!!!!!!

Pink blocks are good for 10BHp:thumbup:....not really....


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllofurVWRbelong2me* »_
So your going 300WHP on Revo BT, right?









i think that limiting something like this to a goal like that is pointless

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view























doin some mock-up, checkin things out 'n schit....
you arent gonna see hardly any pink when its all said and done... i am pretty sure of that. if you see lots of it, i just ran your ass over and you are seeing the back side of the block


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: pipe work (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_









SWEET! Aaron I need a favour,can you bolt the water pump,alternator & tensioner to that accessory bracket and weight it for me?It would save me having to buy all that ish again just to weight it.
I have a sick set up in the works for AEB power steering users who want to eliminate the tensioner & fan drive bs.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: pipe work (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
SWEET! Aaron I need a favour,can you bolt the water pump,alternator & tensioner to that accessory bracket and weight it for me?It would save me having to buy all that ish again just to weight it.
I have a sick set up in the works for AEB power steering users who want to eliminate the tensioner & fan drive bs.









35.5 pounds.... tensioner, water pump, alt, bracket, power steering pump.
you have IM BTW...


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

I've heard about this pink block before, what's the significance?
I can't wait to see what Issam's mind has come up w/ for us AEB'ers again.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

so when he beats his corvette friend in the quarter, he pops the hood and shows the poor fellow a pink engine has whooped his ass... or he may just be able to take a peek thru the hood, if aaron leaves the hood sunroof lol


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_i think that limiting something like this to a goal like that is pointless

Nah, Id think of it as a more conservative build.
I am of course joking and always was.








Nice build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*

on to conservation








motor going in.... hope i did everything


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

i expect it in the car, running, dyno sheet and a 10 sec slip by the time i wake up...


----------



## kalamaris20vt (Dec 16, 2007)

videos....quickly!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_i expect it in the car, running, dyno sheet and a 10 sec slip by the time i wake up...

ok, it'll happen, but only from the coma you came out of from bumping your head sooooo hard LOL


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (kalamaris20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kalamaris20vt* »_videos....quickly!

and when done the only videos will be quick ones


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

did a lil wiring today... and snapped a pic or two of the CAMZ.... nice and shiny


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

wouldn't a relay powering your shift light slow down the overall reaction time?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (djwimbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djwimbo* »_wouldn't a relay powering your shift light slow down the overall reaction time?

huh?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (djwimbo)*

Its faster than you can react anyways, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Its faster than you can react anyways, so I wouldn't worry about it.

this was my thought, is why last year i had it set a couple hundo before i wanted to shift....


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

I know people (that I know) generally set it for ~200rpm early for human reaction time, but I've never paid attn to if they run relays or not for the light. I guess it all depends on the load carrying capacity of the switch. I can't imagine a shift light would need a 20 or 30A relay to turn it on.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (djwimbo)*

no, but why risk a 2500 dollar SEM for a shift?
its the way i do it..... unless i am told that the GPO of the SM4 can handle the current required, i will continue to do so in such a fashion. Kevin Black is setting this up for me. if he says it needs it, there is no discussion. if he says hook it up straight, thats how it will be done. i dont gamble, especially on something so trivial as this. if anyone thinks that they can complete the shift *AT THE LIGHT*, you're a better driver than i am. if you could, then you being a perfect driver would not even need a shift light. Amateur that i am, i need it. and just because a relay is rated @ 30 amp, does not mean it needs to be run at that level.... 20/30A (switched/non-switched) is industry standard for such a part.
think about this: in drag racing, the rpms rise very fast. if i set the shift light @ 6500 rpm, i will probably be past 7 grand when i finally do complete the shift.... its how it was last year. the rpm's rise soooo god damned fast there is no way anyone could shift within 200 rpm of the light, i dont care who you are and how "in tune" you are with your car.
sorry if i offend with this, but this is how i do things. this comes from 20+ years of CAR AUDIO and ELECTRONICS background.
it says on HIS (lugnutstuning.com) that some of the GPO's have 3.5 amp ability, some have 1 amp, but it will depend on how *HE (Kevin)* sets it up.
it does say on the AUTOMETER website that the RPM Module can operate a relay or a Quick lite only. period. with a max of 1 amp. i do not run a Quick light, which leads me to believe that my normal standard Autometer shift light may draw more.

i am not rolling the dice with anyones $$$ but mine. i appreciate the words of wisdom in some cases, and glad that others are looking out for my better interests. but electronics, i know a little bit about them....


















_Modified by speeding-g60 at 8:54 PM 2-18-2008_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

You tell'm Aaron! LOL.


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

Nah, you didn't offend me. I don't remember who the quote came from on here, but I'm stealing it. "If you don't like it, be glad it's not your car" Or something to that effect.
I'll be the first to admit that I am a novice when it comes to serious mods on any car. Little things sure, been doing that since highschool. So, I know what you mean when you say that "If he says to do it, I do it, no discussion".
And no I can't shift at the light, I'm convinced it's impossible. I specified "people I know", I come from a background of 12-14sec bracket racing V8 nuts. ~200rpm early on those cars is a bit different. 
The only reason I commented on the need for a 20/30A relay is that for example a 15A relay will have a faster reaction time than a 20A, and so on. I can't compete w/ 20 years of car audio and electronics experience, I'm 20 years old. I've only been doing car audio stuff right for the last 3 years, the two before that we don't talk about.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

just use ultrabright led lamps... current no issue then.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*

made a small change to relays....


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey where do you race? Woodburn? PIR? Id like to come see it in the race season.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

I havent done a ton of shift lights, usually they are built into or at least powered by the tach. I hear they are nice although in 3 years I dont think I ever once used the shift light in my own race car haha.
Aaron mentioned he had a relay in place for the shift light already, I figured we will try it. I think it will be OK. I don't think I would use a relay for say a WOT shift-cut, but for a light it will be fine.
The SM4 has outputs between 1 and 3.5 amps, and starting with Rev. C there is one with 6 amps output, which we are using for the shift light. Even if we screwed up and burned it we still have 9 outputs left over (plus the 5 outputs already being used)
I would consult the manufacturer for the current draw for your own applications, I have seen other make ECU outputs burned out by shift lights.



_Modified by lugnuts at 3:44 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Hey where do you race? Woodburn? PIR? Id like to come see it in the race season.

i live in salem, so i run woodburn as its closer. besides, PIR is a 10th or two slower track due to the slight uphill and the merge with the roadcourse....
i will be out every chance i get. Sept 7th is Pacific Waterlands show, will be there. WaterWagens as well.
and Kevin, thx for the chime in. 6 amp would definitely be enough to run the lite straight thru, with no relay.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
i live in salem, so i run woodburn as its closer.. 

Nice i want to see your car and Bernd's corrado run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Nice i want to see your car and Bernd's corrado run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

me too, but he would take me for the first part of the season, as he has been doing this for alot longer than i have. give me 4 GOOD track days, this car will see 10's.
i think it would be cool if he broke out the old rabbit, white on white, runnin down the strip










_Modified by speeding-g60 at 1:20 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_

i think it would be cool if he broke out the old rabbit, white on white, runnin down the strip









_Modified by speeding-g60 at 1:20 PM 2-23-2008_

Yeah, that would be sick







Bernd's cool, he just hooked me up with a 24v ecu.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

he helped me out at the track, actually @ Autoblitzkreig last year. lucky i bring spares, stupid that i forgot the axle tool.








i did this on my first run. i was gonna pack it in, as i was just having major frustrations.... he talked me into staying, and swap the axle out. loaned me the tool, and away i went.
cool guy for sure.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

kev is deff. the man. he got our autronic running in no time!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_kev is deff. the man. he got our autronic running in no time!

and he is sending mine out pre-setup. close enough to make it run right out of the box with what i got. will still need tuning for sure, but it will def. cut down on the time.














for Lugnuts Calhoun!!!


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Lugnuts is definitely the man. He suffered through some lame ass low speed tuning with me so that my car would pass emissions, and he only said 'this sucks' once, haha.
BTW, tidy up those relays with these relay connectors: http://order.waytekwire.com/IM...9.pdf
JK, car looks great.
If you are not familiar with Waytek, they have lots of great stuff, for fairly cheap. I think they have a $5 line item though. All the same, they are great for Delphi connectors, seals, pins etc.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (vfarren)*

got the turbo wrapped, and the DP done as well.....
final install to follow. getting alot closer to first start-up. Kevin is making that real easy on me


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

do those turbo heat jackets last?
heatwrap on mine has always melted into the glass its made from and then gone crispy and fallen apart.. Ceramic coating mine from now on.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_do those turbo heat jackets last?
heatwrap on mine has always melted into the glass its made from and then gone crispy and fallen apart.. Ceramic coating mine from now on.

On the downpipe its always worked fine for me, but other than that, its always just melted and burnt. I have my downpipe wrapped, and my manifold/exhaust housing/VBand adapter JetHot 2000 coated.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
On the downpipe its always worked fine for me, but other than that, its always just melted and burnt. I have my downpipe wrapped, and my manifold/exhaust housing/VBand adapter JetHot 2000 coated.

mine was DP wrapped and this melted its glass fibre wrap. post turbine egt's of peak 920'C (its a circuit racecar however so thrashed hard)


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*

it has the tan, non coated layer of material under the coated layer... so it is two layered.... i do not think it will melt.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

package came today.... much thanks to Kevin. everything was sooooo easy to deal with. glad i opted for the longer wait time and him terminate it, rather than have to do it myself







did an awesome job....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

now THATS progress


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

this was the last lil project...
3" turbo back, added a resonator for tone..... v-bands are the schit i tell ya


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

let me see those welds!!!!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

and installed. completely. a couple hours total.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

everything looks great, aaron. i'm really stoked to see it finished, as i'm sure you are too.
did flipside customs do the exhaust for you? i've been wanting them to do one for me, if i can ever get back up to washington.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (inivid)*

exhaust built by me, in my garage. i built this whole car in my garage.... the exhaust was built on my workbench; when i can find it under all the stuff there LOL it got soooo crappy workin on the concrete floor, i put carpet in there to lay on. and insulated the door to keep it a little warmer in there during winter







spent alot of time on the ground under the car for sure.
things like trans rebuild i took it somewhere. motor build, had it done in Florida. Manifold, welded up in Wisconsin.
but anything i CAN do here, i did. got two blown dubs in the garage, the rabbit and the Vortech SC'd VR6 MK3 GTI. and dog to keep an eye on things

















_Modified by speeding-g60 at 7:50 AM 3-8-2008_


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 7:56 AM 3-8-2008_


----------



## vgtiw18t (Mar 17, 2005)

do i spy with my eye a drag radial on the back right? guessing it was just somthing to get the car on the ground. 
im sure this was asked before but what tires (slicks) will you be running?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (vgtiw18t)*

yeah you do... i have two DR's, and 2 KDW-2's. that was when it was planned on street driven. not so much anymore....
24.5x9 slicks and skinny rears now. this is last year, with 23's...


----------



## vgtiw18t (Mar 17, 2005)

how you like the stability at the top of the track with the skinny's?
did you cut your fenders to fit those tires, probly not. what rims are those, and offset? poking out a little huh, lol.


----------



## vgtiw18t (Mar 17, 2005)

realized that pretty much your hole front end is fiberglass.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (vgtiw18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vgtiw18t* »_how you like the stability at the top of the track with the skinny's? *it was OK as long as you are not hard on the brakes.*
did you cut your fenders to fit those tires, *YES, i took the arch completely off in prep for 24.5's* probly not. 
what rims are those, and offset? *Lenso VPD front and XPD rears, ET25 front and ET10 rear*
poking out a little huh, lol. *not for long, as the Berg Cup front end will be here shortly.*


















_Quote, originally posted by *vgtiw18t* »_realized that pretty much your hole front end is fiberglass.

nope, all OEM steel fenders and frontend. i cant get the guy to make me a one-piece front end.

my complete buildup of this car is located here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2894167


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 8:16 AM 3-8-2008_


----------



## vgtiw18t (Mar 17, 2005)

right on, so it'll have a wide body that'll be sweet.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (vgtiw18t)*

first start-up video....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTVKj3awAT0


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

sounds good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_first start-up video....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTVKj3awAT0

untuned, that thing idles better than an oem vw.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
untuned, that thing idles better than an oem vw.
















Lugnuts did a great setup.... i have not even plugged in the laptop yet: he sent it out all configured. i will today, after i wire the triggers to the gauges... i like to monitor things you see








i really am impressed, though, that it turned over and started first try.... and idled like it did. i still gotta go thru and look for all the little things


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_i still gotta go thru and look for all the little things









Like the missing tubular thing that should go between the opening on the spinny thing on the back of the motor and the front of the car?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_
Like the missing tubular thing that should go between the opening on the spinny thing on the back of the motor and the front of the car?









haha.... left off on purpose....
but i do like the spinny thing reference LOL
we will see what happens at the dyno here locally first, then i very well be dragging it up to Brian to work some magic on it







will def get ahold of you Kelly when i do it....


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

concrats man! good luck hope you get you time asap. then you can set yourself a new goal!








arches are gonna look sick!










_Modified by greek 1.8t at 9:11 AM 3-23-2008_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (greek 1.8t)*

oh yeah.... the Berg Cup setup is really cool looking. i got the front as well.... and will make some side skirts for it too, so its all tied in together.


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_first start-up video....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTVKj3awAT0

requesting pics of wife








Seriously, sounds amazing. I can't wait to see videos of it on the track this season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (epic.banned)*

so...... here am i.
first, Trever did an awesome job of putting this thing together. he will be doing the next one as well.
Kevin did an awesome job on a long distance setup, as well as a crash course in Autronic tuning....
started off the night with a schit TPS.... none in stores







we found 6 or 7 layin around the shop there @ Dan Judy Automotive, and finally got one to work. (







to Rory for that







) ((1.5 hrs gone







)) next the battery starts acting up (or down if you will).
the night steadily progresses. we get a number of runs in with no boost, ring seat thing ya know. ok, time to play. Shannon spent a good 15-20 minutes with Kevin gettin the rundown. this is after us dinkin for about an hour. it was running really rich, and cutting out up top, around 6500 or so. and i got to see my last year stuff: 325 WHP and 267 WTQ on the 57 trim. not bad really....
"Reference to Pauls EVO removed for no real reason at all..."
on to me. so Shannon gets the lowdown, and we start playing around. we get a few runs, mess the AFR's, and go for some more boost.
we ended up @ well the wife has the picture of the dyno.... she will upload it tomorrow. BUT: keep in mind we only really worked in the AFR's and some BOOST!!!! we have yet to touch the timing at all.... gotta crawl before you can walk....
450whp @ 32psi (?) with 326tq. this was where we stopped, due to the water pump belt shredding a rib off







brand farkin new Gatorback.... SCHIT!!!!! made one last run to get the 450. this is with the guy pushing the buttons never having seen the Autronic stuff... he is mainly a Hondata guy. its basic stuff, but the method to which each does its stuff is always different. if it were a honda, he would have it @ 500+ in about an hour...
but as i said before, i only blew one IC pipe once. changed out the plugs about 4 runs or so before we quit. got videos, but they gonna have to wait. i gotta get the car unloaded (sleep outside? are you MAD???) and i gotta get up @ 5 for work.
but it held together great. i was planning on hitting the track saturday, but not now. gonna drop the oil/filter, find out why the belt walked, and fix that. compression test it for Trever (he asked to know the #'s there) and just go over it and see what i see.
i also switched to Delo 400 15w40, as the lighter oils have lost the ability to do what us higher WHP guys need it to do.... it can only be pushed with so much pressure before it separates for lack of a better description. its what all the big number guys are doing. also, on Kevins recommendation, i switched to a colder range plug. R5671A-9 NGK's....
so see you all later. thanks so much for waiting patiently. yes i did check periodically, but laptop was low on juice, so i did not get to post.








'nite.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














this be me though anyways...

also, on this last run, we sprayed down the IC before we ran it. 8whp and 7 lb/ft?










_Modified by speeding-g60 at 12:59 AM 4-11-2008_


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 11:15 AM 4-11-2008_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

video update:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIZWFW5Q8v0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyjS8Qyd4G0


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

so i re-dynod the bunny today..... and remember this is on the Dyno Dynamic dyno, and *NOT in Dynojet mode*. there would be approx 10-15% more power, uncorrected.







575-600 Dynojet numbers is the guesstimate.
7+ hrs. we figured out that the trigger was not set up correctly, and the last guys were running it 18 degrees retarded. why one would doubt a kind, informed soul such as Kevin Black is beyond me.
Paul (killa) really did do me right when giving me the downlow on turbo's.... and a smokin deal on this one to boot. when i go to a T4 for next year (maybe) i will definitely be hitting him up.








my dumb ass forgot the camera, but i remembered everything else LOL
Brian Macy, owner of Horsepower Connection, in Lacey Washington knows his schit. he has not tuned an Autronic in some time, but jumped right in and got things going. we ended up with ~475WHP for a 3rd gear pull, ~26ish PSI. tires are slipping some. i had to take off the fenders, due to the strap down method. the Dyno Dynamic setup holds the wheels in a valley, between the roller and an idle roller. no rear straps at all. so when we first hit around 385-400, he cranked down the front end and the slicks may have hit the fenders. we went with 25psi in the tires so they kept a shape due to the dual roller thing.
so by the end, we hit a 4th gear pull. 523 WHP, 371 WTQ, ~28.7 psi Boost and running a bit safe @ 10.2 around 7800 rpm. 
all in all, i am now really happy with how this setup turned out. Trever did a great job on the assembly and port work. please do remember this is still an AWP small port head, with 3652's. the surging is now almost non-existent. another major plus.
so before anyone says







here are a couple pix. since i forgot the camera, i used the shop camera to video a good run. goes thru 4 gears and sounds freaking amazing. when he emails it to me i will post it up here on the first post....
here is the 3rd gear pull as well... its the real smooth maroon pull.








and a lil camera phone video.... it sucks, but it gets the point across...


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sick...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

and some toys that got here today.... all the stuff, less shims, for a solid lifter head. thats badass.... this is going into a Trever worked AEB head this time.... i am gonna have two way built motors when all said and done


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

boring...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hey Grasshopper.... so good to see you still visit the 'tex.... at least you check my schit out. dunno bout yours you dont give updates anymore








LOL


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

Aaron, please post the link for purchasing the flares for the fronts. I must have missed this addition and I need to get these soon. Help a Rabbit out....


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hypothetical)*

IM'd the info to ya Andy...
but for all, here is the place... if you hit them up for this, it would be cool to let him know you saw mine.















http://www.scch-heads.com/viewpart.php?id=22


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

and another little somethin somethin for the car.... only the best flowing (proven too) manifold made to date for the 1.8T motors.... the 007 Largeport.... 
complimented by a BBK 70mm throttle body as well.
it looks good in its new home.... Thanks Kelly


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

it was lookin a little dull.... plus, i port-matched it to the intake ports on the head...


----------

